# We got away to Norway.



## mid4did

We left uk via the eurotunnel early wednesday and currently parked up high up on the E51 road beside a lake on one side and snow capped peaks on the other.Not our planned trip but brought forward from the intended one next may.No problems on the drive here,got checked and asked questions in denmark as we came out of a citycamp resting place but no checks on the ferry hirshals to langesund..on polarsteps for those interested.








						Polarsteps
					

Polarsteps is the personal travel log in your pocket.




					www.polarsteps.com


----------



## SimonM

You’ve whetted my appetite. Perhaps it maybe a better option to France  Germany/Italy that I’m considering in a fortnight.


----------



## Silver sprinter

Enjoy your adventure  and thanks for taking the time to post


----------



## mid4did

I looked on the norway site to see who they let in with no isolation needed but noticed that motorhomes from netherland and belgium drove off with no problems.Looks like I,ll be heading back the same route in 6 weeks or so.
Norwegian travel advice.


----------



## SimonM

I have just had a brief check in routes. When I originally looked a couple of years ago I was going to drive through Denmark then Sweden then Norway. Now I see that Sweden is a quarantine zone for Norway. Travelling with a dog I don’t want to spend a long time in a ferry.  Did you pre-book a ferry or just turn up? How long was the trip?


----------



## mid4did

SimonM said:


> I have just had a brief check in routes. When I originally looked a couple of years ago I was going to drive through Denmark then Sweden then Norway. Now I see that Sweden is a quarantine zone for Norway. Travelling with a dog I don’t want to spend a long time in a ferry.  Did you pre-book a ferry or just turn up? How long was the trip?


I booked the trip with Aferry on wednesday sailing friday 9am.There was a couple dogs on leads onboard.We headed up to the top deck in the open air ,plenty of seats with tables  available to keep to the distancing rules.This trip was 4h30m but there is a faster Cat at 2h30m which only went up to 6 metres for vehicles.Mine is 6m on paper but 6.4 in reality so I stuck to the slower boat.


----------



## SimonM

Yes, I’m 6.75m so it would be the slow boat for me too (provided it isn't the one to China). This certainly has me intrigued and I’ll be waiting to see more as your trip evolves. Thanks.


----------



## jagmanx

Thanks
we are 6.4m and used the Hirtsals Kristiansand speed ferry (2hours) no problem (2016)
Blog here








						Norway
					

Introduction So we start on the "main course". Norway is said to be expensive and indeed fuel and food are inevitably more than elsewhere. but as "free camping" is widely available this "eases the...



					philip-clark.weebly.com
				











						Overnights
					

The images below are arranged by "route". Link to map is  https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TTOduwVso4yXyjmpk3DCn8StlBQ&usp=sharing For Sweden overnights look in the Swedish section.



					philip-clark.weebly.com
				




Maybe next year but depends on Sweden we woud aim for 3 months
Northwards in Sweden to Kiruna
Southwards in Norway
Rodby to Puttgarden and Oresund Bridge both ways
BUT we will have to see re covid-19


----------



## Tookey

mid4did said:


> We left uk via the eurotunnel early wednesday and currently parked up high up on the E51 road beside a lake on one side and snow capped peaks on the other.Not our planned trip but brought forward from the intended one next may.No problems on the drive here,got checked and asked questions in denmark as we came out of a citycamp resting place but no checks on the ferry hirshals to langesund..on polarsteps for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polarsteps
> 
> 
> Polarsteps is the personal travel log in your pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polarsteps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85441View attachment 85442


Brilliant 

Some updates and piccys occasionally would be good as most tend to go south.

Have a great time


----------



## mid4did

Tookey said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Some updates and piccys occasionally would be good as most tend to go south.
> 
> Have a great time


I,ve brought along my camera,as you do and found out this location has bortle 2 skies.Last nights effort ,nikon D600 14mm lens and this mornings view via the samsung phone.Hoping to come back the same way when skies are darker


----------



## SimonM

After a brief chat with the tour leader, it appears that as Spain is ”no way Jose” and France is now “non merci” then it’s going to be “Norway the lads” 

well it sounded funny in my head at least. 

Norway it is then in 2 weeks time. I’d better start Planning.  All of your input is very welcome.


----------



## mid4did

Good thinking ,you know you wanted too.We,re currently in a large free car park beside the railway line in Andalsnes.Free water here and a rest before heading to the coast.40 -50 mph all the way,scenery has been stunning but parkups taken by lots of cars,hopefully just the weekend ones.


----------



## colinm

I hate you lot.   
The 'planning' this year was a 3 month trip up through Scandinavia as soon as hip was up to it. CV-19 put paid to that, the scheduled operation at end of march was cancelled. 
Still keep us posted and we might get some tips.


----------



## landoboguy

wow...love it and inspired me, thanks for the updates


----------



## mid4did

Yesterda


jagmanx said:


> Thanks
> we are 6.4m and used the Hirtsals Kristiansand speed ferry (2hours) no problem


Thanks thats good to know,I,d also like to come back via sweden but as it is it looks like denmark again.


----------



## mid4did

After leaving Andalsnes we headed around the fjord and spotted an old jetty along the way.A few casts and I had a large enough  mackeral for tea.We carried on to a free site beside a lake for the night.Made some bread and had it with the fish.


----------



## mid4did

Latest news regarding travel advice into Norway.
UK goes into the red


----------



## witzend

Lucky you got there when You did Quarantine from 22 August so to late to follow You . Enjoy your trip and keep teasing us with the photos


----------



## SimonM

Good job I’d not booked a ferry or such.

so, it looks like Germany will have the pleasure of my company. Or Italy.


----------



## jagmanx

Ha !
Seeing your route !
We also like Grobbendonk and 
Andalsnes followed by the Atlantic Bridges and Kristiansund


----------



## mid4did

jagmanx said:


> Ha !
> Seeing your route !
> We also like Grobbendonk and
> Andalsnes followed by the Atlantic Bridges and Kristiansund


We hadn,t stopped in Andalsnes  before so a novelty for us as we were knee deep in snow when we called in there on a p&o cruise.Past there now,we,re under a bridge by an old pier.
Stokkoya


----------



## mid4did

Further north now, to the left of Trondheim.
We had heavy rain and thunder last night so pulled into a large car park for the night.Good weather again today and another scenic drive to a deep water mark under a bridge.Just along from a picnic area.


----------



## mid4did

Saving this spot for future reference.We had a quiet night and caught a couple more large mackeral from the old pier.taking the opportunity to get some washing done


----------



## mid4did

We,ve moved on about 50 miles,still on the coast.Spotted these two on the way.
The weather has been overcast with occasional heavy rain so we,ve stayed put,moving on tomorrow.


----------



## SimonM

Aye, there’s a moose loose aboot this hoose


----------



## Trotter

I missed the start of your thread. Been busy. 
As said elsewhere, I’d started making plans to do the Scandinavian thing. It was going well until I started adding the ferry costs up. Especially with this lurgie going on.
If it’s okay with you, I’ll come along for the ( virtual) ride. Just make sure that I enjoy myself  please.
BTW. So far so good 
Boris and co have put the kybosh on the Normandy trip. I’ve joined the Motorhomer tribal caravan for now. Stratford-upon-Avon ain’t Sweden.


----------



## mid4did

Trotter said:


> I missed the start of your thread. Been busy.
> As said elsewhere, I’d started making plans to do the Scandinavian thing. It was going well until I started adding the ferry costs up. Especially with this lurgie going on.
> If it’s okay with you, I’ll come along for the ( virtual) ride. Just make sure that I enjoy myself  please.
> BTW. So far so good
> Boris and co have put the kybosh on the Normandy trip. I’ve joined the Motorhomer tribal caravan for now. Stratford-upon-Avon ain’t Sweden.


This trip started out as plan A with plan B being a wander round denmark and germany.We had a big sigh of relief getting off the ferry at alesund and celebrated with one of their big cheeseburgers along the way.Time is on our side,nothing to go back to but wandering round our back garden.Havent seen anyone but us wearing masks by the way.


----------



## mid4did

We,re up past the arctic circle now.Spent the night on a great large rest area beside the E6 along with 5 or 6 others. Bitterly cold nights but all amenitys here to empty out and top up fresh water.I topped up with lpg in Moi Rana a few miles back and got the cheapest diesel so far just past the arctic circle centre.Studying the clear outside app and Aurora forecast and planning our route to get a good chance of seeing the northern lights.
A few photos along the way and our table for two last night.


----------



## mid4did

My favorite photo so far.A break in the rain then a full rainbow across the bay at steinsdalen


----------



## Tookey

Keep'em coming, great thread


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks for posts and pics. Sitting at my break at work. But my mind is in Norway.  Thanks for taking me to Norway


----------



## jagmanx

With no Canada for us this year and almost certaily not in 2021.
Norway "revisited" is our plan for 2021 (covid allowing)
If Sweden is OK we would reverse or previous route not go through Finland or up to Nordkapp
so North to Kiruna maybe a bit more coastal in Sweden rather thann  E45 (which is very good)
Cross into Norway then South deviating from the E6 as much as possible.
More time in Bergen area, Fjordland and Telemark...
Go over "The roof of Norway" again, in the opposite direction
BUT who knows


----------



## mid4did

jagmanx said:


> With no Canada for us this year and almost certaily not in 2021.
> Norway "revisited" is our plan for 2021 (covid allowing)
> If Sweden is OK we would reverse or previous route not go through Finland or up to Nordkapp
> so North to Kiruna maybe a bit more coastal in Sweden rather thann  E45 (which is very good)
> Cross into Norway then South deviating from the E6 as much as possible.
> More time in Bergen area, Fjordland and Telemark...
> Go over "The roof of Norway" again, in the opposite direction
> BUT who knows


Sounds like a great plan to me,I'll look out for your trip.


----------



## SimonM

The more you’ve posted the more I’m determined to go there next year, provided we’re allowed there. Is there a best time to visit for a couple of months? I’d prefer the darker nights rather than the lighter nights for a chance of seeing the Borealis, so I’d guess this is about the time before the cold sets in


----------



## mid4did

SimonM said:


> The more you’ve posted the more I’m determined to go there next year, provided we’re allowed there. Is there a best time to visit for a couple of months? I’d prefer the darker nights rather than the lighter nights for a chance of seeing the Borealis, so I’d guess this is about the time before the cold sets in


August is when the nights start so I,ve been told so do the lights.I'd of preferred to start off end of august after the midges have thinned out,about now for as long as it takes before the snow starts.We havent been here that late in the year but others have.Last year we saw the lights better in north sweden but only because it was cloudier in norway later on.Seriously thinking of crossing into finland this trip,border control and heading down sweden,no border control and over to Germany via a ferry.


----------



## mid4did

I think from now onwards to see the lights. We saw them better in Sweden due to the fact we had less clouds on those days.
At the moment it,s the clouds thats stopping us.We saw a glimpse last night but only through heavy clouds.


----------



## mid4did

Yesterday we were listening to bbc radio somerset on the radio app,



our local station from back home.Then realised where we were stopping.


----------



## SimonM

Is there a DEVON nearby?


----------



## mid4did

SimonM said:


> Is there a DEVON nearby?


Can,t see any cream tea or pasty shops,so probably not


----------



## SimonM

I’d better go and check for myself to satisfy my curiosity  

very much liking what I’ve seen so far


----------



## monkadill

DId you sail Immingham - Brevik?


----------



## mid4did

monkadill said:


> DId you sail Immingham - Brevik?


No we drove up through denmark and came over on the hirtshals -Langesund ferry.


----------



## mid4did

We've  took a  right turn and a change of scenery and came over to Sweden .No checks through the border, we drove through ok.
Hardly any other traffic on the road and the weather has improved to a warm sunny day.
Now parked up next to a lake ready for this evening to see if the lights make an appearance.
I spoke to a german who had been touring sweden for the last 8 weeks and he said he,d been turned back at the Finnish border 2 weeks ago.I was hoping to drive into finland but now not certain of the current situation.More googling later on.


----------



## Tonybvi

Really love this thread as it’s bringing back some fantastic memories.  We were fortunate enough to live in Norway (Bergen) for 5 years in the distant past pre-motorhome days (although we did have a boat and a hytte) and absolutely loved the place.  Would really love to go back in the motorhome but wish the Newcastle to Stavanger/Bergen ferry still ran to make it easy for us.


----------



## colinm

monkadill said:


> DId you sail Immingham - Brevik?


AFAIK this route only takes commercial traffic now.


----------



## colinm

mid4did said:


> We've  took a  right turn and a change of scenery and came over to Sweden .No checks through the border, we drove through ok.
> Hardly any other traffic on the road and the weather has improved to a warm sunny day.
> Now parked up next to a lake ready for this evening to see if the lights make an appearance.
> I spoke to a german who had been touring sweden for the last 8 weeks and he said he,d been turned back at the Finnish border 2 weeks ago.I was hoping to drive into finland but now not certain of the current situation.More googling later on.



The latest I found is here.



> *3.1 Partial continuation of internal border control: Austria, Belgium, the Czech Republic, Denmark, France, Germany, Greece, Iceland, Luxembourg, Malta, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland*
> Internal border control will continue to be in place in travel between Finland and Austria, Belgium, the Czech Republic, Denmark, France, Germany, Greece, Iceland, Luxembourg, Malta, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden and Switzerland, with the exception of pleasure craft travel.
> 
> Those wishing to cross the internal border must use border crossing points where border control has been reinstated. Crossing the border in other places is not permitted without a border crossing permit.


----------



## mid4did

colinmd said:


> The latest I found is here.


Thanks for taking the time to look that up colin,cheers pete


----------



## mid4did

We,ve moved again ! Up the road about 80 miles to a clearer sky,hopefully.20 odd miles of torn up tarmac and a boneshaking ride.


----------



## mid4did

At another area 25 miles south but with toilets and a good viewpoint etc.
We were lucky enough to see the lights last night as the forecast was mostly cloud but as you know weather forecasts arent always accurate.Link to my polarsteps where I uploaded a timelapse video.
Lake Kokkajarvi Vittangi sweden


----------



## in h

Does a touring motorhome count as a place of isolation after crossing borders?


----------



## mid4did

in h said:


> Does a touring motorhome count as a place of isolation after crossing borders?


Not sure,we  havent been asked to isolate yet but everyone in motorhomes and campers even cars who are doing the same must be thinking they do.


----------



## jagmanx

Wildcamping in SWEDEN is simply the best !


----------



## mid4did

jagmanx said:


> Wildcamping in SWEDEN is simply the best !


 We watched the aurora last night till the early hours. Made a fire 





to keep warm and keep the mossies away. This morning fresh wood beside the firepit.We met some young kiddies arrived as we were walking back to the camper,very polite and no  trouble.We think it was them left it.


----------



## mid4did

mid4did said:


> We watched the aurora last night till the early hours. Made a fire View attachment 85970to keep warm and keep the mossies away. This morning fresh wood beside the firepit.We met some young kiddies arrived as we were walking back to the camper,very polite and no  trouble.We think it was them left it.


This is tonights stopover 18 miles away but still in the zone for the lights clouds permitting.


----------



## jagmanx

This is a nice route








						Vilhelmina to Lövberga
					






					goo.gl


----------



## Tookey

mid4did said:


> We watched the aurora last night till the early hours. Made a fire
> 
> View attachment 85969View attachment 85970to keep warm and keep the mossies away. This morning fresh wood beside the firepit.We met some young kiddies arrived as we were walking back to the camper,very polite and no  trouble.We think it was them left it.


The fire pit area, is this a campsite?

Great thread. Thank you


----------



## gemmat

If you are going to go to Norway don't forget to stock upon booze before you go, its hard to buy it over there.


----------



## Tonybvi

gemmat said:


> If you are going to go to Norway don't forget to stock upon booze before you go, its hard to buy it over there.



2 booze related stories from when we lived in a Norway, things may have changed now though.

Back then wines and spirits had to be purchased from government shops (vinmonopol) and purchases were pretty tightly controlled.  We had a visit to our office from some high ranking French executives so decided to lay on a bit of an evening for them.  I went to the vinmonopol and attempted to buy all our requirements.  The result was I got put on the blacklist by the vinmonopol and wasn’t allowed to buy any more booze for a month despite me explaining that I wasn’t buying for my own personal consumption.

We kept a boat south of Bergen and decided to take it away one weekend when the weather was really good. We had forgotten to stock up on beer but no problem because beer could be purchased in supermarkets, so I headed off to buy a crate of beer for the weekend.  Unknown to me each district (kommune) in a Norway has slightly different rules regarding booze and in the kommune where we kept the boat a crate of beer had to be ordered a week in advance, purchasers on the day were allowed 2 bottles!  So a fantastic weekend in the boat in beautiful weather with only 2 bottles of beer!!


----------



## mid4did

jagmanx said:


> This is a nice route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vilhelmina to Lövberga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl


We,ve been that way the coop is open on sunday we are beside the E45 now about 50 miles north.


----------



## mid4did

Tookey said:


> The fire pit area, is this a campsite?
> 
> Great thread. Thank you


No we havent used campsites,all free places to rest and stopover and much better than some campsites I would say.


----------



## mid4did

Tonybvi said:


> 2 booze related stories from when we lived in a Norway, things may have changed now though.
> 
> Back then wines and spirits had to be purchased from government shops (vinmonopol) and purchases were pretty tightly controlled.  We had a visit to our office from some high ranking French executives so decided to lay on a bit of an evening for them.  I went to the vinmonopol and attempted to buy all our requirements.  The result was I got put on the blacklist by the vinmonopol and wasn’t allowed to buy any more booze for a month despite me explaining that I wasn’t buying for my own personal consumption.
> 
> We kept a boat south of Bergen and decided to take it away one weekend when the weather was really good. We had forgotten to stock up on beer but no problem because beer could be purchased in supermarkets, so I headed off to buy a crate of beer for the weekend.  Unknown to me each district (kommune) in a Norway has slightly different rules regarding booze and in the kommune where we kept the boat a crate of beer had to be ordered a week in advance, purchasers on the day were allowed 2 bottles!  So a fantastic weekend in the boat in beautiful weather with only 2 bottles of beer!!


We,ve got enough aboard for a few years then at that rate


----------



## mid4did

Tonight's park up is off the E45 about 30 miles south of Karesuando which is the northernmost town in sweden.We  crossed the bridge there to finland just to test the water and got turned back having come from sweden which is understandable.I would guess that had we stayed in norway and crossed the border further north into finland we,d of been allowed in.There were numerous motorhomes coming into sweden while we were posing in front of the direction and mileage post.


----------



## Tookey

Are the majority of tourers Scandanavian? Lots of Brits and Germans?


----------



## witzend

Tookey said:


> Are the majority of tourers Scandanavian? Lots of Brits and Germans?


What Tourers from the pictures looks like they've got the place to them selves some great views & stops pictured


----------



## Tookey

witzend said:


> What Tourers from the pictures looks like they've got the place to them selves some great views & stops pictured


Post 62; 'numerous moho's coming into Sweden'


----------



## mid4did

Tookey said:


> Are the majority of tourers Scandanavian? Lots of Brits and Germans?


We,ve not done a head count but we,ve seen a majority of scandinavian.Mostly norwegian in norway with a mixture of the usual german a few french occasional netherland,yellow front number plates.The o ly brit we,ve seen is on the boat to norway. A charming young girl from the states but who is now living in plymouth working at derriford hospital as a nurse,touring norway in a self converted T5 or T4 not sure but 1998 and a 19 td engine,white with Ernie written on it in big letters.We know her life story as she never stopped talking for most of the trip over


----------



## mid4did

we,ve tried to keep to ourselves so passed bye if a spot was occupied.we,ve carried on to a previous place which we really rate as the best on the E52 road,Beside lake kokkajarvi.We,ve stopped there twice now,both times had a quiet night.
Last night there was a large full moon low in the sky but glowing a bright yellow across the lake and lighting up the neighbourhood,magical.
My photographs don't really do it justice.
We,re now moving south down through sweden on the main E45,called into jokkamok arctic circle site and took a selfie etc,.Now parked up beside a river off the main road at Lomselenas.


----------



## Silver sprinter

mid4did said:


> we,ve tried to keep to ourselves so passed bye if a spot was occupied.we,ve carried on to a previous place which we really rate as the best on the E52 road,Beside lake kokkajarvi.We,ve stopped there twice now,both times had a quiet night.
> Last night there was a large full moon low in the sky but glowing a bright yellow across the lake and lighting up the neighbourhood,magical.
> My photographs don't really do it justice.
> We,re now moving south down through sweden on the main E45,called into jokkamok arctic circle site and took a selfie etc,.Now parked up beside a river off the main road at Lomselenas.View attachment 86091View attachment 86092View attachment 86093


Thanks for posting  great pics and update it's the first time I have went ohhhh   looking at the second pic, wish i was there, have a great adventure, gerry


----------



## mid4did

On our way north last year we stopped in this spot mid september and had our first view of the northern lights by motorhome.Last night we had another show,only for a half hour or so but plain to see.Jan watched from inside looking through the front screen and I had a chance to quickly setup and take a couple photos.Our view from inside this morning the chairs are as we found them,inviting someone to sit down relax 



and watch the show.


----------



## Tookey

Thank you very much for this thread, it brightens my day after reading the toilet threads which for some stupid reason I keep looking at   

Very envious, keep em coming


----------



## mid4did

I,ve just this minute contacted the danish police.As far as Denmark is concerned both sweden and united kingdom are safe countries and we are ok to pass through or visit.I asked because at this moment we don't fancy ferry trips so intend to use the Oresund bridge and the storebaelt bridge,it's only money.


----------



## mid4did

Tookey said:


> Thank you very much for this thread, it brightens my day after reading the toilet threads which for some stupid reason I keep looking at
> 
> Very envious, keep em coming



And me


----------



## Pirate Pete

Looks great - enjoying the photos and the posts.


----------



## jagmanx

mid4did said:


> I,ve just this minute contacted the danish police.As far as Denmark is concerned both sweden and united kingdom are safe countries and we are ok to pass through or visit.I asked because at this moment we don't fancy ferry trips so intend to use the Oresund bridge and the storebaelt bridge,it's only money.


Interesting and helpful !
Our "outline" plan for 2021 involves using the 2 bridges both ways.
We do not like ferries but the 2 hr Speed Ferry Kristiansand-Hirtsals is a viable option ..except either it is not running or we are too long  ?
Strange as we used it in 2016 ! Bridges are not that costly when you look at ferry prices.
Combining the Oresund bridge with Rodby to Puttgarden seems OK but in all probability it will be 2x Bridges both ways
Not booked as yet


----------



## mark61

Love the Storebaelt bridge, but find Oresund boring and expensive. Only used it once and back to Helsingor-Helsingborg ferry.


----------



## jagmanx

H&H Ferry appears to R.I.P. !


----------



## mark61

jagmanx said:


> H&H Ferry appears to R.I.P. !


Really?
Thats a blooming long drive now for those that cross daily.

Edited to add.
Still bookable here.

https://www.forsea.dk

https://www.scandlines.com/tickets-und-tarife/tickets-and-prices


----------



## jagmanx

I pretended to book...but no sailings !
Yes strange.


----------



## jagmanx

mark61 said:


> Really?
> Thats a blooming long drive now for those that cross daily.
> 
> Edited to add.
> Still bookable here.
> 
> https://www.forsea.dk
> 
> https://www.scandlines.com/tickets-und-tarife/tickets-and-prices


Thanks..for 2021 !


----------



## mark61

jagmanx said:


> I pretended to book...but no sailings !
> Yes strange.


 Just tried on Scandlines, went all the way through to taking payment page.


----------



## mid4did

jagmanx said:


> I pretended to book...but no sailings !
> Yes strange.


I got up to the prices .For me 6.4 metres i get away with being 6 metres  but not sure of this ferry.If like the bridge it measures your vehicle I,d be paying similar to the oresund bridge,as far as I could see.


----------



## mid4did

It,s looking likely to be the weekend for us to exit sweden.The weather has turned nasty so we,re currently halfway down,parked up beside a lake together with 4 or so other motorhomes. Plenty of data left  on the EE sim card so watching tipping point and the chase.


----------



## jagmanx

My investigations show the ferries not to be cheap.. especially the longer ones.
They might save some fuel cost and time but  not much !


----------



## mid4did

It rained heavily during the night so we are leaving while there,s a break.
Our view looking outside in the quiet spot Uddevalla,

near a marina .8 others this morning ,all Swedish.


----------



## mid4did

Over the Oresund bridge and happy with the price.390 DKK which equates to about £46.69.One more bridge to go but having a rest in a service area,fresh water free plus waste disposal here kongsted services.The small threaded adapter needed here which I dont have but pushing the rubber seal tight to the tap worked ok


----------



## jagmanx

Oresund price is cheap
Thanks Bro Bizz ?


----------



## mid4did

It evened out after the next bridge.I checked my halifax clarity account and about £93.82 has been taken out.we went through the card lane and the barriers opened on green for us.I would assume my registration and card were remembered and then the appropiate amount charged.
According to the prices online with my 6.4 metres length and approx 2.7 height I should have been charged £131 so I,ll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Deleted member 76656

mid4did said:


> My favorite photo so far.A break in the rain then a full rainbow across the bay at steinsdalen
> View attachment 85775


looks like you also caught a sea eagle, or golden eagle, Norway is stunning.


----------



## Deleted member 74229

Hello! I’ve got this link to a new e-guidebook about the Nordics... https://www.theindieprojects.com/travel-the-nordics-guide-book
it is available and produced by The Indie Projects, who are a young ‘Van life’ couple, Bee and Theo, who have travelled there several times, and were also one of the couples taking part in the recent BBC programme ‘Win the wilderness: Alaska’ on winning a home in the remote forest. They also have produced a book on the cost of travelling to Finland... https://www.theindieprojects.com/blog/Costofdrivingtofinland 
I follow them on their YouTube channel, where they are currently renovating a barn on their land in Portugal.


----------



## mid4did

Our last stop in Denmark for the night ,a popular spot by the look of it as there were about 8 other campervans when we arrived.middelfart. Just looked nice and with that name  why not !It,s a free parkup with good toilets with warm water.
We are well on the way now on the stretch through germany,many holdups but could be worse as there arent many trucks on a sunday.Having a nap then travelling another 100 miles or so .Heading for bray dunes tomorrow for an early eurotunnel on tuesday and home.


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks again for all posts and pics. Hope you had a great adventure. And made loads of great memories


----------



## mid4did

Silver sprinter said:


> Thanks again for all posts and pics. Hope you had a great adventure. And made loads of great memories


Thank you,we certainly had a great time and met some friendly people,at a distance of course .


----------



## mid4did

jagmanx said:


> Oresund price is cheap
> Thanks Bro Bizz ?


No I just drove up to the cash lane.


----------



## jagmanx

We looked to stop at Kolding in 2016 but too windy !!!!


----------



## witzend

Glad you had a great trip with reasonable weather when we came down thru Norway in June 2 yrs ago we had some rain every day. Thanks for posting


----------



## mid4did

witzend said:


> Glad you had a great trip with reasonable weather when we came down thru Norway in June 2 yrs ago we had some rain every day. Thanks for posting


May was good for us on our first trip 2 years ago.27 degrees in Finland arctic circle.Better weather next time for you hopefully.


----------



## mid4did

Back home now from another great trip through scandinavia,thanks for keeping us company ,now for some fish and chips down the chippy.cheers ,pete & Jan


----------



## 2cv

After passing through France, was quarantine not mentioned?


----------



## mid4did

2cv said:


> After passing through France, was quarantine not mentioned?


Not mentioned and no response after filling in the form.We were only verbally asked if we had filled it in before boarding.


----------



## 2cv

mid4did said:


> Not mentioned and no response after filling in the form.We were only verbally asked if we had filled it in before boarding.



If you meet the requirements it may be that you are covered by this.


----------



## mid4did

2cv said:


> If you meet the requirements itmay be that you are covered by this.


There was a question which went something along the lines of,state why you should not isolate for 14 days.I said something along the lines that we were isolated in our motorhome,mixed with no other oeople and adhered to all the rules for wearing masks and carrying and using hand gel.It is a questionaire and there was nothing at the end to say we should or shouldn,t isolate.The fact is we are in effect isolated at home anyway.


----------



## 2cv

mid4did said:


> There was a question which went something along the lines of,state why you should not isolate for 14 days.I said something along the lines that we were isolated in our motorhome,mixed with no other oeople and adhered to all the rules for wearing masks and carrying and using hand gel.It is a questionaire and there was nothing at the end to say we should or shouldn,t isolate.The fact is we are in effect isolated at home anyway.



I think that so long as you had no interaction in France you comply with the rules mentioned in my link above. Worth consideration for anyone else returning from countries on the exempt list.


----------



## mid4did

2cv said:


> I think that so long as you had no interaction in France you comply with the rules mentioned in my link above. Worth consideration for anyone else returning from countries on the exempt list.


when alls said and done the government have a thankless task and we are doing our best also to steer clear of trouble.


----------



## mid4did

Just to add to this post for anyone interested.My youtube of the part through Norway and the top of Sweden with  coordinates where applicable.


----------



## mark61

mid4did said:


> Just to add to this post for anyone interested.My youtube of the part through Norway and the top of Sweden with  coordinates where applicable.


Great video.


----------



## Markd

monkadill said:


> DId you sail Immingham - Brevik?


Only available for freight nowadays - you can send van but have to collect it!


----------



## jagmanx

The best (of many) days from 2016
Fv 55 Roof of Norway from Fortun to Gol


----------

